# New Organic Dog Food



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.wenaewe.com.uy/home.html

Sold at onlynaturalpetstore.com


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Isn't beef an allergen for a lot of dogs though? I just vaguely remember hearing that, so maybe not. What have you read on that Suzan?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I haven't read a thing about this new food except what is on the website. I just thought I'd pass along the link.

I've not heard that beef is an allergen for dogs. FWIW, I don't think highly of the corn/soy/sorghum-fed, hormone and antibiotic-ridden beef that is sold in the supermarket and would not be surprised if dogs showed sensitivity toward it. 

I think that organic, free-range grass fed/finished beef and bison are superior products for both humans and dogs, if you can find them and not pay dearly for them. I know that Publix and Whole Foods in GA sell White Oak Pastures grass fed beef, and they sell bison as well.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I think that because beef is not a novel protein, it is not considered "hypoallergenic" - at least I don't consider it hypoallergenic. There probably aren't any regulations regarding companies that claim they are "hypoallergenic" on the packaging, its basically marketing. That was the thing that turned me off when I saw the ad from Only Natural - I don't think of beef as hypoallergenic. But they seem to think hypoallergenic only means no corn, no soy....etc. 

For food allergies, I would chose a novel protein like rabbit or fish, instead of beef and chicken and turkey or even lamb now that it is so prevalent.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Aug 15 2008, 12:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619791


> I think that because beef is not a novel protein, it is not considered "hypoallergenic" - at least I don't consider it hypoallergenic. There probably aren't any regulations regarding companies that claim they are "hypoallergenic" on the packaging, its basically marketing. That was the thing that turned me off when I saw the ad from Only Natural - I don't think of beef as hypoallergenic. But they seem to think hypoallergenic only means no corn, no soy....etc.
> 
> For food allergies, I would chose a novel protein like rabbit or fish, instead of beef and chicken and turkey or even lamb now that it is so prevalent.[/B]



"Hypoallergenic" and "Natural" are two of the most overused and most deceptive marketing words!

Is beef used often in dog food these days? Except for Evo red meat kibble given to Nikki very early on, I never fed Nikki beef, mostly chicken, lamb or fish. Maybe this company markets their food is hypoallergenic because their beef is "free range" and there are no grains? LOL.

The ingredients in this new food seem to be good, but how can we really know for sure? At least it's organic...


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Wenawee has been on the market for a while. My local dog boutique carried it about 1 1/2 years ago. I tried it with my dogs and they didn't like it. I think that was the overall census because the store stopped carrying it. They only sell raw and premium dog food, and have very stringent rules for what they will and won't sell. The only two reasons they stop carrying something are 1. The ingredients change and no longer meet their standards, and 2. If it doesn't sell. 

Leslie


----------

